# Upgrading procharger from p1



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm looking to get a little more power out of my Gto. Currently running a bored .40 stoker motor with a p1. Fully built all forged internals car is making around 580 at the wheels but I'm looking for a little more power.. I was wanting to get info on injectors anyone is running, I'm thinking 60 lbs unless I need to go bigger. Running 42 now. Also can't really decide on a d1 or an f1. Mainly looking for info on other things I need to consider upgrading or buying with running these options. Tranny is a 6 speed stock so something to consider but I don't abuse the car. I plan on doing more with to the rear and tranny down the road. 
Right now I'm leaning to sending the p1 to procharger paying to upgrade to a d1 then running bigger injectors and a retune I know with the f1 I would have to just buy one outright since it operates backwards.


----------

